
Opera Unite - jackowayed
http://unite.opera.com/
======
paraschopra
The hunch of the guy who speculated on his blog what Opera might unveil was
right. Great!

~~~
_giu
yes, he really was that right (link to the post):
[http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/06/heres-what-opera-
is-a...](http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/06/heres-what-opera-is-about-to-
unveil.html)

------
mindhacker
Interesting discussion about this over on reddit with comments from one of the
developers -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8svh8/opera_uni...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8svh8/opera_unite/)

------
cninja
Technical details at [http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/opera-unite-
developer-pri...](http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/opera-unite-developer-
primer/)

